# Brian Lopes - Alles, was du wissen musst



## thegood (5. April 2012)

Brian Lopes Mastering Mountain Bike Skills ist seit dem 9. März auch in der deutschen Übersetzung erschienen. Der Inhalt entspricht der viel gelobten englischen Fassung.

Als Kaufentscheidung kann Amazons "Blick ins Buch" dienen.

Brian Lopes - Alles, was du wissen musst


Falls gewünscht, könnte ich einen kleinen Vergleich zwischen Marcs "Mountainbike Fahrtechnik" und diesem Buch schreiben, auch wenn auf den ersten Blick ersichtlich ist, dass Brian Lopes Buch viel ausgereifter und detaillierter aufgebaut ist.

Von mir daher eine klare Kaufempfehlung


----------



## Alex_aw (5. April 2012)

Hi,

hast du dir dieses Buch schon besorgt?

Hört sich vielversprechend an, leider ist nur das Inhaltsverzeichnis einsehbar.
Wäre eine Überlegung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mustermann_ (5. April 2012)

Wurde auch Zeit! Das Buch ist wirklich super. Wenn man nach Lektüre die Abbildungen im DAV Lehrplan Mountainbiken ansieht, erkennt man einige suboptimale Fotos...

Ob die deutsche Übersetzung die vielen Witze des Buches behalten hat?


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (5. April 2012)

Die Bibel endlich auf deutsch - hätte ich das Buch nicht schon auf englisch würde ich es direkt ordern.


----------



## radjey (5. April 2012)

Mustermann_ schrieb:


> ...erkennt man einige suboptimale Fotos...


Nicht nur beim DAV!
Das mit der Haltung auf dem Bike und daraus resultierende Fotos, auf denen man die richtige Haltung erkennen soll, haben auch andere "Möchtegern-Coaches" vergeigt...

Danke für den Hinweis zu der deutschen Ausgabe!
Jetzt braucht man Fahrtechnikinteressierten endlich nur noch ein Buch empfehlen, ohne den Hinweis, dass man für richtige Fahrtechnik leider des Englischen mächtig sein muss 

Ich besitze zwar schon die Originalausgabe, aber werde mir die deutsche Version auch noch zulegen. Dann kann ich auch mal ein Buch verleihen und den "Fahrtechnik-Spirit" gewissenhaft weitergeben!


----------



## ridingGiants (5. April 2012)

Bei Erhalt bitte direkt einscannen und als epub uppen!


----------



## Anselm_X (5. April 2012)

Na ja, was da bei Amazon gezeigt wird, lässt für mich folgenden Schluss zu: Ziemlich uninspirierte "08/15"-Übersetzung, ich denke da geht einiges gegenüber dem engl. Original verloren.
Dann doch lieber die englische Originalfassung.

Edit: Soll jetzt keine Überheblichkeit gegenüber den Kollegen sein, deren Englisch nicht so gut ist. Und auch eine durchschnittlich übersetzte deutsche Fassung dieses Buchs ist wahrscheinlich immer noch besser als das, was sich sonst so auf dem Markt tummelt...

Bikergrüße,
Anselm


----------



## Mustermann_ (5. April 2012)

Auf Dich habe ich in diesem Thread schon gewartet!


----------



## Anselm_X (5. April 2012)

Mustermann_ schrieb:


> Auf Dich habe ich in diesem Thread schon gewartet!



So so, eigentlich habe ich gar keine Zeit für Kommentare, da es morgen früh um 04:00 Uhr nach Finale Ligure geht und ich noch NIX gepackt habe


----------



## Mustermann_ (5. April 2012)

Ja, hat einfach zu gut gepasst: Fahrtechnikbuch MTB - Englisch - Anselm. Perfektes Trio!

Viel Spaß in Finale mit dem getunten Pitch!


----------



## daranus (11. April 2012)

Ich als purer Anfänger hab auch die englische Version gelesen und ich muss sagen:

Definitiv super um sich einfach etwas zum Thema zu belesen. Es war (zumindest bei mir) allerdings nicht so, dass ich dieses Buch las und danach auf einmal Bunny Hoppen und alles konnte...diese Illusion (so sie irgendwer hat) muss ich leider nehmen. Da hilft wohl nur üüüben üben üben.....Aber das Buch ist echt super um ein wenig zu lesen, dann wieder zu fahren und auf ein paar spezielle sachen zu achten, dann wieder lesen...usw.

Aber von mir eine klare Empfehlung für alle, die kein englisch können! Ansonsten vielleicht wirklich die englische Version mal anschauen! 

So long,
Daranus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (11. April 2012)

Anselm_X schrieb:


> Na ja, was da bei Amazon gezeigt wird, lässt für mich folgenden Schluss zu: Ziemlich uninspirierte "08/15"-Übersetzung, ich denke da geht einiges gegenüber dem engl. Original verloren.
> Dann doch lieber die englische Originalfassung.



Das ist extrem vorsichtig formuliert.

Leseprobe:
http://www.m-vg.de/mediafiles/Mountainbike_Leseprobe.pdf


Da stellt es mir die Nackenhaare auf ...
Ich kann vor der deutschen Version nur warnen.


----------



## schwabi1 (14. April 2012)

Ich kenne das Buch nicht.
Würde mir es aber gerne zulegen!
Ich kann durschnittlich gut Englisch, aber ist es in diesem Fall nicht besser die deutsche Fassung zu wählen?
Wie (leicht)verständlich ist das Buch in Englisch?
Will dann nicht 700 mal suchen was was heißt bezüglich diversen Fachbegriffen!


----------



## Jocki (14. April 2012)

Ich hab mir die deutsche Version gekauft ohne die englische zu kennen. Ist jetzt kein literarisches Meisterwerk, aber die Erklärungen sind für mich gut nachvollziehbar und erfüllen ihren Zweck. Ich find es gut!


----------



## HTWolfi (14. April 2012)

Jocki schrieb:


> ... Ist jetzt kein literarisches Meisterwerk, aber die Erklärungen sind für mich gut nachvollziehbar und erfüllen ihren Zweck. ...



Ich denke, man muss zwischen »hölzener« Übersetzung und fachlich falscher Wiedergabe unterscheiden.
Ich hab nur kurz die Lesebrobe (Link siehe oben) überflogen und folgendes lesen müssen.  

Zitat:
_FSR LINK
Was ist das? Diese Bauweise mit vier Streben hat ein Gelenk
am Ende des Hinterbaus. *Die Hinterradaufhängung
ist beweglich mit der Sattelstütze verbunden.* Dadurch
bleibt die Kettenlänge während des Federns relativ konstant.

EINGELENKER
Was ist das? Das ist die einfachste Bauart. *Ein großer
Arm schwingt an einem einzigen Angriffspunkt, der für
gewöhnlich am mittleren oder großen Kettenblatt befestigt
ist.*_

Meine Befürchtung ist, dass es sich um keine Einzefälle handelt und das ganze Buch davon betroffen ist.


----------



## Toolkid (14. April 2012)

schwabi1 schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Buch nicht.
> Würde mir es aber gerne zulegen!
> Ich kann durschnittlich gut Englisch, aber ist es in diesem Fall nicht besser die deutsche Fassung zu wählen?
> Wie (leicht)verständlich ist das Buch in Englisch?
> Will dann nicht 700 mal suchen was was heißt bezüglich diversen Fachbegriffen!


Fachbegriffe sind relativ wenige vorhanden bzw problemlos aus dem Zusammenhang zu erschließen. Die Texte sind eher umgangssprachlich gehalten. Der Sinn war für mich aber immer zu verstehen. Dazu tragen die vielen farbigen Bilder der einzelnen Phasen bei Fahrtechniken und Skizzen und Anschauungsobjekte bei technischen Erklärungen bei. Das Buch ist auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert!

Brian Lopes hat gestern mit 41 Jahren den XC-Eliminator Worldcup in Houffalize gewonnen. IMO war er der einzige Fahrer, der seine Sattelstütze nicht bis zu Anschlag rausgezogen hatte und dadurch auch eine gescheite Fahrtechnik (Kurven fahren, Bergabposition, Drücken in der Traverse, Bergauftechnik) anbringen konnte. Er hat jedes einzelne Rennen von Anfang an dominiert und kontrolliert. Insofern: Er hat 34 Jahre Rennerfahrung und die bringt er in dem Buch rüber. Kaufen lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, unabhängig vom Stand der eigenen Fahrkenntnisse.
So genug Werbung gemacht .


----------



## Anselm_X (18. April 2012)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Brian Lopes hat gestern mit 41 Jahren den XC-Eliminator Worldcup in Houffalize gewonnen. IMO war er der einzige Fahrer, der seine Sattelstütze nicht bis zu Anschlag rausgezogen hatte und dadurch auch eine gescheite Fahrtechnik (Kurven fahren, Bergabposition, Drücken in der Traverse, Bergauftechnik) anbringen konnte. Er hat jedes einzelne Rennen von Anfang an dominiert und kontrolliert. Insofern: Er hat 34 Jahre Rennerfahrung und die bringt er in dem Buch rüber.



Brian Lopes ist der Fourcross- und DH Godfather, der hatte ein Dauerabo auf den Weltmeistertitel. Der Typ ist immer noch rattenschnell und stets für eine Überraschung zu haben.
Guckt Ihr:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FD39Z8Ek-Oo"]He is banned but boy is he fast      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Und auf der A-Line in Whistler hat er mehrfach die Weltelite verblasen:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTqh0ju5Z2o"]GoPro HD HERO Camera: Crankworx Whistler - Brian Lopes Air Downhill Run      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke83 (18. April 2012)

Das Video aus Whistler is der Wahnsinn...hab gedacht ich spinn wie ich das zum ersten mal gesehen hab ^^


----------



## firefix (19. April 2012)

hab vom zweiten Teil die ebook Version von amazon sehr schlampig konvertiert (teilweise zu klein oder zu groß bist oft am pfuschen das der Schirm gescheid ausgefüllt ist verpixelte Bilder gibs auch noch).
Die gedruckte Variante ist definitiv besser.


----------



## Mustermann_ (5. Juli 2012)

Die komplette Englische Ausgabe gibt es auch online:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/95830910/...mountain-bike-Skills-2nd-edition-pdf-Jahguide


----------



## Ronja (5. Juli 2012)

Ich habe beide Versionen, weil die englische halt zu erst da war, aber die deutsche tut mir doch besser, da mein Englisch nicht so differenziert ist. Vergleichen tue ich eher  mit anderer Fahrtechnikliteratur und da ist das Buch meiner Meinung nach viel besser, weil mehr die action vom Biken rüber kommt, z.B. wird hier kein Bike an den Boden gedrückt oder gepresst, sondern es heisst "hämmere den Reifen in den Dreck" oder so ähnlich, also die Fahrdynamik hats mir deutlich besser nahe gebracht und ich fahre seitdem "wilder".
Den Witz der englischen Ausgabe bringt die Übersetzung nicht so gut rüber, aber da glaube ich, dass man über manche Sachen halt doch im englischen lachen kann und im deutschen dann nicht.


----------



## Pablo P. (19. Juli 2012)

Lieber Mustermann: Warum verlinkst Du diese Kopie hier? Als Leseprobe? Dafür würden auch ein paar Seiten reichen! Weil's "legal" ist? Weil 17 viel zu viel Geld ist für monatelange Arbeit eines Autors??? Warum??? 

Das Buch ist fantastisch geschrieben, da steckt eine Unmenge(!!!!) an Arbeit drin, welche die 17  locker wert ist. Aber nein, die will man ja dem Autor nicht zukommen lassen. Man ist ja nicht blöd. Diese dämliche "allesumsonstjetztweiltechnischmachbar"-Mentalität ist wirklich zum heulen. 

Musste mal wieder gesagt werden.


----------



## John McLeash (19. Juli 2012)

Brian Lopes ist echt ein verdammt guter Fahrer.
Hatte 2006 mal das Vergnügen mit ihm auf dem Lift zu sitzen in Whistler.
Ich hab gefragt ob er mal die A-Line mit mir runterdüst und er meinte bloss:"Wipe your lenses", das ich ihn nicht aus den Augen verlier.
Er ist dann mit nem Mörderspeed, ähnlich wie im Go-Pro Video losgedüst, am Step-Down war ich noch dran, aber an der erste Spitzkehre war er dann weg, sah aus als würde er gar nicht Bremsen, oder nur minimal.

Er hat dann weiter unten, am Eingang zu den Crabapple Hits auf mich gewartet, und meinte nur "watch out" und ist dann die folgenden Tables so extrem gefahren, das hab ich noch nie gesehen, den ersten hat er mit nem Manual to Bunnyhop übersprungen ohne die Lippe zu benutzen und das ist nen riesen Table.

Die folgenden dann so extrem gescrubbed das er nur 30-40 Zentimeter über den Tables war, Karre flach und quer, wie es mehr nicht geht.

Dann volle Schräglage in die Steilkurve und ich hab ihn noch kurz gesehen und weg war er.

Hab alles gegeben für diese Chance, wollte unbedingt dranbleiben, aber fühlte mich bereits nach ein paar Metern wie in einem Traum in dem man läuft aber stehenbleibt.

Der Typ hat ne wahnsinnige Körperspannung und bringt extrem Power aufs Pedal, zudem ist seine Sprungtechnik und Fahrniveau auf nem anderen Stern.

Echt inspirierend, der Typ ist auch einfach sehr ehrgeizig und will gewinnen, hat zwei drei Sprüche rausgehauen im "who`s your daddy" Style, fand ihn aber sympathisch.
Hab ihn dann paar Tage später mit seiner Frau in Whistler beim shoppen gesehen und ein paar Worte mit ihm gewechselt, ist nen entspannter Typ abseits des Racings, der Typ hat echt Respekt verdient.

Ist aber bestimmt ne harte Sau wenn man ne Konkurrenz für ihn ist.


----------



## kandyman (20. Juli 2012)

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Mastering-Mountain-Skills-Brian-Lopes/dp/0736083715#reader_0736083715"]Amazon.com: Mastering Mountain Bike Skills - 2nd Edition (9780736083713): Brian Lopes, Lee McCormack: Books[/ame]

Hier kann man in die englische Version reinschauen, falls man unsicher ist ob man's gut genug versteht.


----------



## kandyman (20. Juli 2012)

gelöscht da schwachsinn.


----------



## redVellocet (2. Dezember 2012)

Seit gestern habe ich das Buch nun auch, allerdings die englische 2nd Edition.
Ist wirklich der Wahnsinn, allein fÃ¼r das zweite Kapitel haben sich die 13â¬ schon gelohnt.

"You suck more than you realize." wÃ¼rde wohl bezogen auf meine bisherige Haltung auf dem Bike gut zutreffen, viel zu frontlastig wie ich erkennen musste. 
Direkt mal den Leitspruch heavy feet, light hands in Verbindung mit der demonstrierten Attack Position ausprobiert und der Unterschied ist enorm...

Das Buch greift viele Details auf, auf die man beim einfachen Drauflosradeln Ã¼berhaupt nicht achten wÃ¼rde und die doch relevant sind - zumindest bei mir trifft das so zu.


----------



## Mustermann_ (2. Dezember 2012)

Bei dem Spruch musste ich auch herzlich lachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (14. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mir das Buch auch gekauft und bin begeistert. Der Mann fitzelt ja Details so auseinander, wie ich das noch nie erlebt habe.

Konnte es Samstag auch gleich anwenden: bei einer Mulde mit ruppingen Wurzeln habe ich nicht - wie sonst - immer direkt vors Bike geschaut, sondern einfach mal 20 m nach vorne. Das Gewurzel war viel weniger schlimm als sonst - bestimmt weil ich zügiger drüber bin.

Ich hätte nur mal 25 m nach vorne schauen sollen, denn oben auf dem Ende des Anstiegs war eine aus Steinen gemauerte Feuerstelle - die ich dann aber mit Be- und Entlasten-Methode erstaunlich gut überfahren konnt


----------



## FallobstFN (26. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mir auch das englische Buch zugelegt.
Ich finde es soweit sehr anschaulich geschrieben, auch mit Wiederholungen der Catchphrases,
die es sich einzuprägen und umzusetzen gilt.
Ich bin auch derzeit daran die Grundposition und das heavy feet - light hands Konzept umzusetzen.
Dazu habe ich eine Frage:
Wenn ich zu viel Druck auf den Armen habe, schlägt das Buch vor die Hüften weiter nach hinten
zu bringen.
Wenn ich aber Hüften oder Sattel nach hinten verlegte wandert auch mein Schwerpunkt, da die
Arme ja am Lenker "fixiert" sind.
Dadurch wandert der Oberkörper ja unweigerlich nach vorn, was in noch mehr Druck auf den Armen
resultiert.
Oder über sehe ich hier etwas?
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?
Gruß


----------



## redVellocet (26. Januar 2013)

Ganz einfach: heavy feet, light hands.
Im Grunde bedeutet das nichts Anderes, als dass du dein Gesamtes Körpergewicht in die Pedale leitest. Die Arme dienen nur zur Bedienung des Cockpits, nicht zum Abstützen!

Um die richtige Körperposition zu erfahren, könntest du dir jemanden suchen, der dein Bike hält, während du quasi freihändig, nur mit den Händen über den Griffen schwebend, versuchst, die Attack Position einzunehmen - das geht dann nämlich nur bei richtiger Hüft-/Schwerpunktverlagerung.


----------



## Toolkid (27. Januar 2013)

Wenn du mit deinen Armen zuviel Druck auf den Lenker bringst, musst du deinen Oberkörper stärker mit der Rumpfmuskulatur halten. Und ja, das ist anstrengend.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (27. Januar 2013)

Also verstehe ich das richtig, das die bei Amazon angebotene deutsche Version "schwachsinnig" übersetzt ist & nicht wirklich lohnt...?


----------



## Hirschwgt (27. Januar 2013)

Also ich würde sagen das nur die englischen redewendungen/Witze halt anders rüberkommen alls gewollt. Rein vom Fachwissen ist die Übersetzung gut, hab aber kein Vergleich hab selber nur die deutsche Version. Hatte aber keine Probleme nur eben an manchen Stellen denkt man aha das soll ein Witz sein es wirkt aber komisch.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (27. Januar 2013)

Hirschwgt schrieb:


> Also ich würde sagen das nur die englischen redewendungen/Witze halt anders rüberkommen alls gewollt. Rein vom Fachwissen ist die Übersetzung gut, hab aber kein Vergleich hab selber nur die deutsche Version. Hatte aber keine Probleme nur eben an manchen Stellen denkt man aha das soll ein Witz sein es wirkt aber komisch.



Okay, also tut die holperige Übersetzung der "Wissensvermittlung" keinen Abbruch, es liest sich nur nicht so schön...?

Spiele mit dem Gedanken mit das Buch zuzulegen, wollte aber ungern Geld verbrennen, meine Freundin meckert eh schon wenn ich wieder was neues anschleppe...


----------



## redVellocet (27. Januar 2013)

In der deutschen Version sind meines Wissens auch inhaltliche Schnitzer drin...in einer der Amazon Rezensionen sind dazu auch Beispiele gegeben.

Das Englisch ist nicht schwer geschrieben, wer es halbwegs beherrscht, sollte sich unbedingt die Originalausgabe besorgen (2te Edition natürlich).


----------



## jan84 (27. Januar 2013)

Nimm die Kurve wie ein Metzger !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redVellocet (27. Januar 2013)

...unter anderem das, ja. 

Aber mal was anderes...ich habe zum Thema Pumping ein kleines Verständnisproblem.
Genauer gesagt zur Umsetzung von Be- und Entlasten der Beine (mit den Armen ist mir soweit alles klar).

Sollte man Entlasten, indem man sich im Bike fallen lässt und Belasten durch den anschließenden umgekehrten Impuls -> sprich, auf den Pedalen nach oben Drücken...

...oder aber Entlasten durch eine Art halbherzig ausgeführten Hop (bei dem man keinen Bodenkontakt verliert) und Belasten durch den anschließenden umgekehrten Impuls beim "Wiederrunterkommen"?


----------



## duke83 (27. Januar 2013)

auf den Pedalen nach oben drücken?
However...wie willst du denn entlasten wenn du dich ins Bike fallen lässt?..da belastest du ja logischerweise


----------



## redVellocet (27. Januar 2013)

Na eben nicht...im "Fall" geht die Gewichtskraft gegen Null (-> z.T. maximale Entlastung), erst wenn man stoppt (den Bewegungsimpuls umkehrt), wird belastet.


----------



## Toolkid (28. Januar 2013)

Für alle die sich überlegen, ob sie sich an die Originalausgabe des Buchs wagen können oder nicht: 
In dieser Renzension auf Pinkbike.com sind ein paar Seiten abgebildet.


----------



## frogmatic (28. Januar 2013)

Hirschwgt schrieb:


> Also ich würde sagen das nur die englischen redewendungen/Witze halt anders rüberkommen alls gewollt.





redVellocet schrieb:


> In der deutschen Version sind meines Wissens auch inhaltliche Schnitzer drin...in einer der Amazon Rezensionen sind dazu auch Beispiele gegeben.
> 
> Das Englisch ist nicht schwer geschrieben, wer es halbwegs beherrscht, sollte sich unbedingt die Originalausgabe besorgen (2te Edition natürlich).



+1 

Ich habe jetzt nur kurz in die deutsche Ausgabe geschaut, aber ich bin sicher dass es - nicht zuletzt die Wortspiele - extrem knifflig zu übersetzen ist. 
Deswegen ist die Übersetzung auch so grottig. Jemanden zu finden der ausreichend gut Englisch, Deutsch *und* Fahrradfahren beherrscht, dürfte nicht leicht sein.

Das Englisch ist nicht schwer zu verstehen, würde ich auf jeden Fall jedem empfehlen, der sein Schulenglisch nicht komplett vergessen hat.


----------



## sJany (28. Januar 2013)

redVellocet schrieb:


> ...unter anderem das, ja.
> 
> Aber mal was anderes...ich habe zum Thema Pumping ein kleines Verständnisproblem.
> Genauer gesagt zur Umsetzung von Be- und Entlasten der Beine (mit den Armen ist mir soweit alles klar).



Du machst das ja, wenn du ein Hindernis anfährst. Bist du schnell genug, so will dein Körper als "träge Masse" die Aufwärtsbewegung gar nicht mitmachen. Also machst du dich einfach leicht, gibst also dem Druck des nach oben kommenden Bikes nach, indem du die Arme und Beine anwinkelst. Hinter dem Hindernis drückst du dann das Bike aktiv nach unten, machst dich also durch Strecken von Armen und Beinen wieder "schwer".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## St. Gotthard (28. Januar 2013)

Ich habe eins auf Englisch abzugeben ...


----------



## Marcus_xXx (28. Januar 2013)

St. Gotthard schrieb:


> Ich habe eins auf Englisch abzugeben ...



Interesse!


----------



## redVellocet (28. Januar 2013)

sJany schrieb:


> Du machst das ja, wenn du ein Hindernis anfährst. Bist du schnell genug, so will dein Körper als "träge Masse" die Aufwärtsbewegung gar nicht mitmachen. Also machst du dich einfach leicht, gibst also dem Druck des nach oben kommenden Bikes nach, indem du die Arme und Beine anwinkelst. Hinter dem Hindernis drückst du dann das Bike aktiv nach unten, machst dich also durch Strecken von Armen und Beinen wieder "schwer".



Ich danke dir.


----------



## das waldhuhn (2. Februar 2013)

Also, ich hab das Buch auf englisch und find es ziemlich genial. Was ich allerdings vermisse ist: Heck versetzen. Oder bin ich beim Lesen bloß drübergerauscht? Und das Thema Balance/Stehen hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden.  Oder ist das echt nicht dabei? Ich geh mal wieder weiterlesen...

salü!


----------



## Mustermann_ (2. Februar 2013)

Heck: S. 110


----------



## das waldhuhn (2. Februar 2013)

Ja, schon, aber anders zweckgerichtet. Ich mein die Situation wo man saublöd bergab in ner Kehre steht und sich dann mittels Heck oder/und  Front versetzen in eine weiterfahrtauglichere Richtung positionieren kann. Na egal, trotzdem geiles Buch.


----------



## Mustermann_ (2. Februar 2013)

Das ist nicht im Buch beschrieben. Sowas gibt es in Amerika nicht.


----------



## redVellocet (2. Februar 2013)

das waldhuhn schrieb:


> Und das Thema Balance/Stehen hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden.



Fast das komplette Kapitel 2 "Become One With Your Bike" und in allen anderen Kapiteln leicht angekratzt.

Heavy Feet, Light Hands + Attack Position.


----------



## das waldhuhn (3. Februar 2013)

Ähm, mit dem Bike stehen ohne fahren: Trackstand. Das hab ich gemeint. Vielleicht find ichs beim zweiten Lesen.


----------



## Mulk (6. Februar 2013)

Hab's mir auf Grund von dem Threads hier mal bestellt.
Heute isses gekommen, bin ja mal gespannt ob was für mich dabei ist.

Wenn die Übersetzung nicht perfekt ist stört mich das nicht groß. Liest sich trotzdem besser als in englisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulk (6. Februar 2013)

Nachdem ich die ersten paar Kapitel reingelesen hab versteh ich warum sich alle drüber Aufregen^^

Man stolpert regelmäßig über derbe Übersetzungsfehler...irgendwo steht man fährt bergab und soll sich ganz weit nach vorne lehnen damit das Vorderrad nicht abhebt und lauter so ein Blödsinn. Inhaltlich isses echt gut- nur liest es sich einfach unrund.


----------



## HerrRossi (10. Februar 2013)

Hi,

habt ihr eine Meinung zu folgendem (mich etwas irreführendem) Thema aus dem Buch?
*Vorbaulänge und Cockpit-Höhe*


----------



## FW-Michl (12. März 2013)

Bin auch auf das Buch gestossen und habe nur folgende Frage.

Da ich NULL English kann, (so würde ich sagen) kommt für mich nur Deutsch in Frage.

Ist dieses Buch "Mountainbike: Alles, was du wissen musst" unten den Deutschen Fahrtainings Bücher das eher bessere oder gibt es andere, die ich als Anfänger eher anschauen bzw. lesen sollte?


----------



## DerBergschreck (12. März 2013)

FW-Michl schrieb:


> Bin auch auf das Buch gestossen und habe nur folgende Frage.
> 
> Da ich NULL English kann, (so würde ich sagen) kommt für mich nur Deutsch in Frage.
> 
> Ist dieses Buch "Mountainbike: Alles, was du wissen musst" unten den Deutschen Fahrtainings Bücher das eher bessere oder gibt es andere, die ich als Anfänger eher anschauen bzw. lesen sollte?



Ich finde, dass es bisher das beste Buch zu dem Thema ist. Gerade auch für Anfänger finde ich das Kapitel "Stürze vermeiden" interessant, wo er verschiedene Szenarien analysiert und Lösungsvorschläge macht. Das habe ich in keinem anderen Buch so detailliert gelesen.


----------



## radjey (12. März 2013)

FW-Michl schrieb:


> Ist dieses Buch "Mountainbike: Alles, was du  wissen musst" unten den Deutschen Fahrtainings Bücher das eher bessere  oder gibt es andere, die ich als Anfänger eher anschauen bzw. lesen  sollte?



In der Übersetzung sind ein paar Fehler, trotzdem bleibt es auch auf Deutsch das umfangreichste und fachlich beste Buch, das man momentan zum Thema Fahrtechnik empfehlen kann 
Mit dem Buch ist man, denke ich, als Anfänger die nächsten fünf Jahre erstmal genügend beschäftigt. Die anderen auf dem Markt gängigen Bücher kenne ich auch, aber Lee's bietet im Vergleich am meisten.


----------



## FW-Michl (12. März 2013)

Danke Euch für die schnelle Rückmeldung, ich denke sobald der Zahltag da ist, kaufe ich die Deutsche Version.

Und die paar Übersetzungsfehler.... würde ich übersetzen, könnte man wohl danach einen Kuchen backen


----------



## Schildbürger (12. März 2013)

Ich habe mal spaßeshalber angefangen es selber zu übersetzen, da ich nicht so gut Englisch kann, gar nicht so einfach die Sprüche wenigstens sinngemäß zu übersetzen.


----------



## Timore (13. März 2013)

Ich hab auch die deutsche Version bei mir, ich find es ist ein sehr, sehr gutes Buch zum Thema. Ein paar Übersetzungsfehler sind mir auch aufgefallen, aber waren sehr wenige.


----------



## Azrael85 (13. März 2013)

Timore schrieb:


> Ich hab auch die deutsche Version bei mir, ich find es ist ein sehr, sehr gutes Buch zum Thema. Ein paar Übersetzungsfehler sind mir auch aufgefallen, aber waren sehr wenige.




kann ich mich auf jedenfall anschließen. hab das buch zwar noch nicht ganz durch (weder beim lesen und schon garnicht beim umsetzten).
Über die paar offensichtlichen übersetzungsfehler sieht man bei der klasse des restlichen buches gerne hinweg.

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (14. März 2013)

Wer kindl oder ipad hat, dem würde ich zur engl. kindl version raten - kostet die Hälfte und englische Begriffe, die man nicht kennt, kann man in der App per touch als Wörterbucheintrag anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Dakeyras (16. März 2013)

ich hab die englische kindl-version. (die deutsche version ist wie einige geschrieben haben gespickt mit übersetzungsfehlern.)


inhaltlich top, aber das layout der kindlversion ist gruselig. klar ist so ein buch mit vielen bildern und merkboxen nicht ganz easy umzusetzen, aber allein die viel zu dünne schrift(art) macht das lesen im vgl zu anderen kindl-büchern nicht gerade augenfreundlich. seltsame seitenumbrüche, komische platzaufteilung... najaaaa....

wahrscheinlich wurde einfach nur das orignale buch mit möglichst wenig aufwand umgewandelt ohne großartig über die lesbarkeit, anordnung und auch die darstellung der grafiken in SW nachzudenken...


----------



## wholeStepDown (18. März 2013)

da hast du recht. ich muss dazu auch ehrlich sagen (nachdem ich jetzt nicht nur überfolgen habe): ich tue mir mit einigen redewendungen/slang etwas schwer- bei manchen abschnitten verstehe ich gar nichts... da hilft auch das wörterbuch nichts.


----------



## goldencore (26. April 2013)

Gelöscht, war Quatsch.


----------



## Dakeyras (26. April 2013)

goldencore schrieb:


> Gelöscht, war Quatsch.




 wollte gerade den amazon-link posten. du warst wohl erst bei der 1st edition gelandet?


----------



## goldencore (26. April 2013)

Genau! Ich hatte bei flüchtigem Hinblicken nicht damit gerechnet, dass die 2nd Edition auch "schon" von 2010 ist und gedacht, dass das sicher die alte ist. Buch ist bestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiga (6. Mai 2013)

thegood schrieb:


> Brian Lopes Mastering Mountain Bike Skills ist seit dem 9. März auch in der deutschen Übersetzung erschienen. Der Inhalt entspricht der viel gelobten englischen Fassung.
> 
> Als Kaufentscheidung kann Amazons "Blick ins Buch" dienen.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp! Hoffe die englische Version kommt dann bald zu mir


----------



## goldencore (7. Mai 2013)

Also inhaltlich gefällt mir das Buch gut, aber die Schreibe ist ziemlich unerträglich. Jede Seite voller Selbstbeweihräucherungen und amimäßgem "You can do it! You have to be a tough guy!"-Gefasel. Darüber kann man aber hinwegsehen...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. Mai 2013)

goldencore schrieb:


> Darüber kann man aber hinwegsehen...


Yes we can.


----------



## wholeStepDown (9. Mai 2013)

goldencore schrieb:


> ...Jede Seite voller Selbstbeweihräucherungen und amimäßgem "You can do it! You have to be a tough guy!"-Gefasel....



eben nicht! (bzw. zeig mir, wo das so stehen soll).
Er sagt ausdrücklich: fahr das, was du dich auch sicher fahren siehst, stay _loose_, _relaxed_, _centered_, _low_...  nix mit juggernaut riding


----------



## jan84 (11. Mai 2013)

goldencore schrieb:


> Also inhaltlich gefällt mir das Buch gut, aber die Schreibe ist ziemlich unerträglich. Jede Seite voller Selbstbeweihräucherungen und amimäßgem "You can do it! You have to be a tough guy!"-Gefasel. Darüber kann man aber hinwegsehen...



Wo? Bei mir isses hängengeblieben, dass sowas eben nicht drinsteckt, das ist ja mit das angenehme.


----------



## FoxCrow (26. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mir das Buch gekauft und ich finde es richtig gut.
Er verwendet eine Didaktik und "Sprechart" die ich "aus meinem anderen Sport" gut kenne, fühle mich da also recht zu Hause, und es werden echt alle Themen abgearbeitet, die ich als Anfängerin brauchen kann (und darüber hinaus).

Cooles Ding.


----------



## pacechris (25. Juni 2015)

Gibt es mittlerweile vielleicht ein bessere Übersetzung von dem Buch?


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Juni 2015)

Ich hab' eins aus der aktuellen Auflage am Anfang des Jahres zum Geb. bekommen - das Lesen tut weh (vor allem, wenn man vom Fach kommt). Deswegen habe ich es nach dem ersten Durchblättern auch nicht mehr in die Hand genommen.


----------



## everywhere.local (25. Juni 2015)

ich wusste gar nicht, dass es eine deutsche version gibt. ich hatte erst ein ebook ausm netz und mir, nachdem ich es das erste mal durch hatte, noch die print bestellt. fand beide sehr gut.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. Juni 2015)

Wenn die Informationen darin wirklich gut sind, hat man auch bei einer schlechten Übersetzung Nutzen.
Wenn man es einfach zur Seite legt, kann man alles schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Juni 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Wenn man es einfach zur Seite legt, kann man alles schon.



Oder man kann mit sowas einfach prinzipiell gar nichts anfangen


----------



## everywhere.local (25. Juni 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Oder man kann mit sowas einfach prinzipiell gar nichts anfangen


mit fahrtechnik?


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Juni 2015)

Ja. Bleib mir bloß weg mit dem Zeug.


----------



## fr3shi (28. September 2015)

ist das Buch denn von den Inhalten noch aktuell... Ist ja immerhin auch schon 5 Jahre alt und ein bisschen hat sich da doch bestimmt an der Fahrtechnik verändert oder?


----------



## aibeekey (28. September 2015)

Nicht wirklich. Die Herren aus dem Buch sind schon vor 5 Jahren besser gefahren als du es vermutlich jemals tun wirst 

Kannst du nach wie vor bedenkenlos kaufen. Deusche Übersetzung ist in der Tat ein wenig holprig. Wenn man aber prinzipiell Englisch kann, schmunzelt man teilweise umso mehr, weil man dann checkt, wie mies/unbeholfen der Witz übersetzt ist.


----------



## sbradl (2. Oktober 2015)

Das Buch ist auf jeden Fall noch top aktuell. Ich würde zur englischen Version raten. Ich kenne die deutsche Ausgabe nicht aber englische Witze werden meistens schlecht ins deutsche übersetzt. 

PS: Meine Signatur kommt auch aus dem Buch


----------



## fr3shi (2. Oktober 2015)

Danke, habe es mal für die Uni Bibliothek bestellt . Die wissen eh nicht wohin mit dem Geld, da können die ruhig mal ein paar gescheite Bücher kaufen ;-)


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Oktober 2015)

sbradl schrieb:


> Ich kenne die deutsche Ausgabe nicht aber englische Witze werden meistens schlecht ins deutsche übersetzt.



Klar, das ist ja auch nicht immer einfach, vor allem beim Wortspielen oder bei uns eher Unbekanntem. Aber für so ein Buch könnte man sicher trotzdem eine sehr brauchbare Übersetzung liefern. Das sollte halt im besten Fall jemand sein, der übersetzen kann (bitte keine Übersetzungen wie bei Spon oder MTB-News) und sich für die Materie interessiert oder zumindest etwas Erfahrung hat.


----------



## sbradl (2. Oktober 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Klar, das ist ja auch nicht immer einfach, vor allem beim Wortspielen oder bei uns eher Unbekanntem. Aber für so ein Buch könnte man sicher trotzdem eine sehr brauchbare Übersetzung liefern. Das sollte halt im besten Fall jemand sein, der übersetzen kann (bitte keine Übersetzungen wie bei Spon oder MTB-News) und sich für die Materie interessiert oder zumindest etwas Erfahrung hat.


Am besten ist immer, wenn in irgendwelchen TV-Serien Witze einfach wortwörtlich übersetzt werden und man die erst versteht, wenn man sie in Gedanken wieder ins englische übersetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-748S (2. Oktober 2015)

fr3shi schrieb:


> Danke, habe es mal für die Uni Bibliothek bestellt . Die wissen eh nicht wohin mit dem Geld, da können die ruhig mal ein paar gescheite Bücher kaufen ;-)


Welche Uni-Bib ist das?


----------



## fr3shi (2. Oktober 2015)

Paderborn, aber ist noch nicht da... Dauert wohl noch etwas


----------



## Deleted 453787 (20. Mai 2018)

Nach dem was ich hier gehört habe und nach der Leseprobe scheint die englische Version viel besser zu sein. Es gab 2017 ne Neuauflage, die auf englisch sogar noch 5 € günstiger ist. Und es gibt ne kleine sprachliche Auffrischung


----------



## everywhere.local (24. Mai 2018)

Hans_Arp schrieb:


> Nach dem was ich hier gehört habe und nach der Leseprobe scheint die englische Version viel besser zu sein. Es gab 2017 ne Neuauflage, die auf englisch sogar noch 5 € günstiger ist. Und es gibt ne kleine sprachliche Auffrischung


Oh, da greife ich vielleicht nochmal zu


----------



## Deleted 453787 (24. Mai 2018)

Es lohnt sich. Das Englisch ist weitestgehend verständlich und im Original klingt es einfach viel besser als bei der lieblosen Überstzung.


----------

